# Last Weekend's Ribs



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Only picture (cell phone pic with a dirty lens) my wife and I got of last weekend's ribs, here they are on the grill about a 1/2 hour from slicing time.


-----

This was our third year participating in this local event, but first time we placed in judges or people's choice... sure was fun drinking beer and making appetizers while the ribs were on!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats...Nice Job !!!!! made a couple racks of ribs last weekend, St. Louis Style, good but they're not Baby Backs.....


----------

